# Ahriman Exodus



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

After just finishing Ahriman Unchanged and really enjoying John French's trilogy I noticed at the back 'Ahriman Exodus' is now available.

Anyone read this yet? Is it a novel sized book of short stories or more of a novella?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> After just finishing Ahriman Unchanged and really enjoying John French's trilogy I noticed at the back 'Ahriman Exodus' is now available.
> 
> Anyone read this yet? Is it a novel sized book of short stories or more of a novella?


It is a novella made up of shorts from the perspective of Ctesias as he observes Ahriman's early beginnings and some of Ahriman's darker moments. But it is also a chronicle of Ctesias as a character, revealing his origins and a lot more about him. A few of the stories at the end are just general shorts about Ahriman, the Thousand Sons, and one story depicting what existence is like for a Rubric Marine from the POV of one.

It is one of the few BL novellas that I truly believe is worth buying.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> It is a novella made up of shorts from the perspective of Ctesias as he observes Ahriman's early beginnings and some of Ahriman's darker moments. But it is also a chronicle of Ctesias as a character, revealing his origins and a lot more about him. A few of the stories at the end are just general shorts about Ahriman, the Thousand Sons, and one story depicting what existence is like for a Rubric Marine from the POV of one.
> 
> It is one of the few BL novellas that I truly believe is worth buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll give it a go then. You dont happen to have read ASSASSINORIUM: EXECUTION FORCE or ADEPTUS MECHANICUS: TECH-PRIEST as well have you? I will bulk out my order to get free postage :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> Thanks I'll give it a go then. You dont happen to have read ASSASSINORIUM: EXECUTION FORCE or ADEPTUS MECHANICUS: TECH-PRIEST as well have you? I will bulk out my order to get free postage :grin:


I haven't read Tech-Priest, but Skitarius was quite good and I do want to read Tech-Priest. Execution Force is crap, don't waste your time.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/06/black-library-review-assassinorum.html

That sums my thoughts up nicely.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I haven't read Tech-Priest, but Skitarius was quite good and I do want to read Tech-Priest. Execution Force is crap, don't waste your time.
> 
> http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/06/black-library-review-assassinorum.html
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'll give it a miss. Is Tech-Priest part of a series which includes Skitarius?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> Cheers, I'll give it a miss. Is Tech-Priest part of a series which includes Skitarius?


Skitarius and Tech-Priest are a duology that focuses on the Skitarii and the Cult Mechanicus fighting against Iron Warriors and Dark Mechanicum over a corrupted Forge World.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Can't find a hard copy of Skitarius which is a shame.

I might give The Carnac Campaign a go?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> I might give The Carnac Campaign a go?


I haven't read that, so I can't offer commentary.


LotN


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Paceyjg said:


> Can't find a hard copy of Skitarius which is a shame.


They will release a volume in the summer that has both Skitarius and Tech Priest in it.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Garrak said:


> They will release a volume in the summer that has both Skitarius and Tech Priest in it.


Cheers


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Finished Exodus, twas a great read!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Suprised not seeing more talking about this book, almost no reviews of it around.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Books are coming out thick and fast so I guess it may have been missed by many? I nearly missed it.


----------

